# Need a pistol suggestion



## Deathlehymn (Dec 3, 2012)

Just got my CCL last weekend. I have a Taurus Tracker 357, but want something smaller to have in the car while I'm in New Orleans. Something in the 22 range. I'm looking at the Taurus PT22 and the like. Something small and not a revolver. Anyone have any experience/suggestions with small CC pistols?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i got a 1968 walther ppks in .380 auto thats about the same size as the guns you're looking at and packs a lot more punch, see if you can find an older series (not made by s&w) walther pp(k)(s), they're great little guns, fun to shoot, and fit in a back pocket without being noticed.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Stick with .380 and above (9mm if you can help it) or .38 in a revolver. Anything smaller is just going to piss off the fatty coming after you.

With that said, you need to give your budget before a gun can be recomnended for you. But almost anything that goes bang will be better than a .22


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

agreed, s&w saturday night special is always a winner, theres atleast one low profile model in stainless .38 spl that would probably be just as friendly as the ppk, most of the full 9mm guns are going to be too large for what you were talking about, budget is everything.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Kel-Tek PF9 is a pretty cool 9mm.


----------



## tidebow (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree with bigger is better but my wife's carry gun is a Walther P22 loaded with Stingers. Gotta say it makes a mess!

Gotta agree with LITECATCH though. Kel-Tek 9mm is a sweet, small carry gun


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

My favorite really small pistol is the Ruger LCP. Up a little in size I like the Kahr CW9.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

The Ruger LC9 is the way to go, check out the spec size's and 9mm is a better buy then the 380 stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sig P230


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Kimber 1911 Ultra Carry .45 ACP. They also make 9mm and 22's. Like stated above, a 22 will just piss someone off especially if they are on drugs. IMO a .45 is the way to go!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

gotta shoot em all man, if you're going to trust your life to a gun you cant just pick it on paper, if its not comfortable on your carry spot and you dont like how it shoots its not gonna work out, go try a variety of 9's and .380's, see what feels good in all the right places, i landed on my little james bond piece, you might settle on something completely different from what you see being the "best" on paper.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've got the little Taurus 22 and it's a pretty reliable gun. I rarely carry it though because of its lack of power. Look at the ruger lc9 and taurus 709. They areboth resonably priced and concealable. I wouldn't consider a 380.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Bersa Thunder .380 with hollow points. Unless you have ham hands and sausage fingers, it works fine.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Kahr CM9 or PM9 for pocket carry. Great little guns


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Kahr CM9 or PM9 for pocket carry. Great little guns


+ 1


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Deathlehymn said:


> but want something smaller to have in the car while I'm in New Orleans.


I must be missing something. If it is to have in the car why would you want it to be smaller? If you were going to be carrying it I would understand wanting something smaller. I carry a 1911 because I can't walk around with the 12 gauge that is in the truck.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Captain, looks like it was the rest of us that missed something. I agree, if it's staying in the car, get something BIG - .45 or .357, at least a 9mm. No sense in limiting yourself to a harder-to-shoot small gun or a .22.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Carry/keep what you want/have..........just be able to use it.Any gun beats the hell outta wishin'.

Robin


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Deathlehymn said:


> Just got my CCL last weekend. I have a Taurus Tracker 357, but want something smaller to have in the car while I'm in New Orleans. Something in the 22 range. I'm looking at the Taurus PT22 and the like. Something small and not a revolver. Anyone have any experience/suggestions with small CC pistols?


I know I've already chimed in on this, but I'm curious why you want something smaller for the car? Are you ever going to carry it? 

If you're wanting a 22 why not go with a Ruger Mark III, Browning Buckmark, Beretta Neos or something similar. They would be much more accurate and easier to shoot than the little taurus.


----------



## BMR SNR (Jan 5, 2013)

Agree with upping the ante over the 22, LCP 380 is a great carry weapon, you will not even be aware its in your pocket. Just don't forget.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the Kahr's PM 380


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

3" 1911. Sig P238, Sig P938, Springfield EMP

Those are all on my current carry list.


----------



## BMR SNR (Jan 5, 2013)

all great weapons. endless choices


----------



## Professor Rick (Mar 10, 2008)

welldoya said:


> My favorite really small pistol is the *Ruger LCP*. Up a little in size I like the Kahr CW9.


The LCP will fit in your front pocket and is a very dependable gun :thumbup:


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

*we carry*



Patriot said:


> Bersa Thunder .380 with hollow points. Unless you have ham hands and sausage fingers, it works fine.


 My wife carries the Bursa thunder its small and with the right HP packs a wollop me I like my S&W Airweight +P 38 Spl W/ Crimson trace. small fast and OMG very effective day or night


----------

